# Howdy, Miriam Sternlicht, here :)



## Miriam

Had to get off Facebook for a while and I've been told there's a lovely, thriving community of like-minded composers here; I'd love to be involved. 

Over the past two years I have run and managed The Global Composers Network with Ashton Gleckman. My job was/is Head of PR and I was responsible for procuring industry professionals to come and share their knowledge and expertise. 
The latest interview I carried out, which has yet to be transcribed, was with Mark Willsher, editor to Howard Shore and Dario Marianelli, amongst many others. We spoke for a full 5 hours, 2 on record and I'm looking forward to publishing it soon.
Other than that, I have been writing for music libraries and my own independent work that I may or may not release to the public.

I suppose connections really are a great thing to have in the industry, as, were it not for Mr. Gleckman, I would never have produced his Holocaust Documentary which is due to have it's L.A. Premiere on the 3rd of December with a digital release on the 5th.

I've heard great things about this community and I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you.

Best,


Miriam


----------



## jonnybutter

Welcome! It's a pretty good community.


----------



## chillbot

Hi Miriam! You should come chat in our vi-c discord it's fun.


----------



## Guffy

Welcome.



jonnybutter said:


> Welcome! It's a pretty good community.



Yeah it's alright.


----------



## Jdiggity1

Guffy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's alright.


----------



## Rob

welcome Miriam!


----------



## BlueStar

Great to see you here as well. Enjoy the discussions! David


----------



## Miriam

chillbot said:


> Hi Miriam! You should come chat in our vi-c discord it's fun.


I was once there, but left. Feel free to invite me again.


----------



## Miriam

Jdiggity1 said:


>


Hey Jayden!


----------



## Miriam

BlueStar said:


> Great to see you here as well. Enjoy the discussions! David


Thank you!


----------



## Miriam

Rob said:


> welcome Miriam!


Ta!


----------



## Miriam

jonnybutter said:


> Welcome! It's a pretty good community.


So I've heard, so I've heard


----------



## Joël Dollié

Hey Miriam, welcome! Nice to see you there.


----------



## Miriam

I haven't used this kind of forum style site for a really long time - bear with me as I get to grips with it xD


----------



## Miriam

Joël Dollié said:


> Hey Miriam, welcome! Nice to see you there.


Hey, Joel! (Sorry, no French keyboard for your e  )


----------



## Loïc D

Welcome here.
What a wonderful name you have ! Is it your real name ?


----------



## BackelundMusic

Fancy seeing you here, mate


----------



## Living Fossil

Hello Miriam!
As has been mentioned, this can be a nice place.
But it's also one with lots of risk and danger.








...sometimes you have decide between being polite or honest...




...and sometimes you have to ask yourself if you shouldn't keep working instead of being online....


----------



## chillbot

Miriam said:


> I was once there, but left. Feel free to invite me again.


Everyone is invited! Here:






Chat Room


Click the link below to be redirected to the Discord chat room. https://discord.gg/0vF7cfyHaTDLf8YB This is a chat server used and maintained by VIC members, composers and music industry folks who sometimes prefer the more 'conversational' experience of instant messaging. Everyone welcome!




vi-control.net


----------



## CT

chillbot said:


> Everyone is invited!



I just joined two minutes ago and no one has said hi yet why not


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Welcome, Miriam!


----------



## Bollen

miket said:


> I just joined two minutes ago and no one has said hi yet why not


Hello! Or hi if you prefer...!


----------



## BenG

Welcome to the forum, Miriam!


----------



## Denkii

chillbot said:


> Everyone is invited! Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chat Room
> 
> 
> Click the link below to be redirected to the Discord chat room. https://discord.gg/0vF7cfyHaTDLf8YB This is a chat server used and maintained by VIC members, composers and music industry folks who sometimes prefer the more 'conversational' experience of instant messaging. Everyone welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


I wondered countless times whether I should try to join. It feels extremely daunting and I wouldn't know what to say. But I'm still curious.......one day.

Also: hello!


----------



## Miriam

miket said:


> I just joined two minutes ago and no one has said hi yet why not


Heyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Miriam

BenG said:


> Welcome to the forum, Miriam!


Benjamin!!


----------



## Miriam

LowweeK said:


> Welcome here.
> What a wonderful name you have ! Is it your real name ?


Sternlicht? Yes - it means Starlight


----------



## mitra

Nice to see you here, Miriam!


----------



## jonathanparham

welcome


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

Hey Miriam!


----------



## Monkey Man

Welcome, Miriam.

Tough gig, producing the "Holocaust Documentary", I reckon. Not sure if I'd have been able to handle all those hours of exposure to it. Well done!


----------



## Ashermusic

Welcome Miriam.


----------



## KallumS

Hello Miriam Sternlicht, how's it going Miriam Sternlicht?


----------



## Miriam

chillbot said:


> Hi Miriam! You should come chat in our vi-c discord it's fun.


We've already chatted Mr. Golfer. I used to be part of that server


----------



## Miriam

KallumS said:


> Hello Miriam Sternlicht, how's it going Miriam Sternlicht?


Hi KallumS, it's going well, KallumS


----------



## Miriam

LowweeK said:


> Welcome here.
> What a wonderful name you have ! Is it your real name ?


Not sure if I answered this, but yes, it is my real name


----------



## Miriam

Living Fossil said:


> Hello Miriam!
> As has been mentioned, this can be a nice place.
> But it's also one with lots of risk and danger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sometimes you have decide between being polite or honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and sometimes you have to ask yourself if you shouldn't keep working instead of being online....


Networking has become a massive part of my musical journey. I'm not worried for myself in the slightest. That was rather entertaining.


----------



## Miriam

BackelundMusic said:


> Fancy seeing you here, mate


Hi Andreas!


----------



## Miriam

Denkii said:


> I wondered countless times whether I should try to join. It feels extremely daunting and I wouldn't know what to say. But I'm still curious.......one day.
> 
> Also: hello!


You don't have to say anything at all. Sometimes observing people's nutty behaviour is just as entertaining as getting involved. Hehehehe.


----------



## Miriam

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey Miriam!


Hey, Christopher!


----------



## Miriam

Monkey Man said:


> Welcome, Miriam.
> 
> Tough gig, producing the "Holocaust Documentary", I reckon. Not sure if I'd have been able to handle all those hours of exposure to it. Well done!


Thank you, it wasn't a piece of cake but unfortunately I've been exposed to it plenty, having grown up with survivor grandparents.


----------



## Noeticus

Hello, and welcome, Miriam!


----------



## Monkey Man

Miriam said:


> Thank you, it wasn't a piece of cake but unfortunately I've been exposed to it plenty, having grown up with survivor grandparents.


Thank you for responding and bless your heart, Miriam. ❤


----------



## Miriam

Noeticus said:


> Hello, and welcome, Miriam!


Aloha!


----------



## Simon Schrenk

Just saw your post here :D Always a pleasure to see familiar faces here 
Welcome Miriam 

Greetings Simon


----------



## Miriam

Simon Schrenk said:


> Just saw your post here :D Always a pleasure to see familiar faces here
> Welcome Miriam
> 
> Greetings Simon


Hi Simon!!


----------



## Patrick.K

Welcome Miriam,
Ashton Gleckman is very talented and friendly.


----------



## Miriam

Patrick9152 said:


> Welcome Miriam,
> Ashton Gleckman is very talented and friendly.


I've worked with him for over two years now/ I can certainly attest to that.


----------



## iMovieShout

Miriam said:


> Had to get off Facebook for a while and I've been told there's a lovely, thriving community of like-minded composers here; I'd love to be involved.
> 
> Over the past two years I have run and managed The Global Composers Network with Ashton Gleckman. My job was/is Head of PR and I was responsible for procuring industry professionals to come and share their knowledge and expertise.
> The latest interview I carried out, which has yet to be transcribed, was with Mark Willsher, editor to Howard Shore and Dario Marianelli, amongst many others. We spoke for a full 5 hours, 2 on record and I'm looking forward to publishing it soon.
> Other than that, I have been writing for music libraries and my own independent work that I may or may not release to the public.
> 
> I suppose connections really are a great thing to have in the industry, as, were it not for Mr. Gleckman, I would never have produced his Holocaust Documentary which is due to have it's L.A. Premiere on the 3rd of December with a digital release on the 5th.
> 
> I've heard great things about this community and I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you.
> 
> Best,
> 
> 
> Miriam


Funny - I assumed you were already on here


----------



## Miriam

Noeticus said:


> Hello, and welcome, Miriam!


Thank you!


----------



## Noeticus

Hello Miriam,

I think that Ashton Gleckman is a genius.


----------



## Miriam

jpb007.uk said:


> Funny - I assumed you were already on here


I had an account but wasn't active. I feel like a twit, but do we know each other?


----------



## Miriam

Noeticus said:


> Hello Miriam,
> 
> I think that Ashton Gleckman is a genius.


He is definitely one smart cookie.


----------



## AndyP

Howdy Mrs. Starlight!


----------



## Miriam

AndyP said:


> Howdy Mrs. Starlight!


Miss*


----------



## AndyP

Miriam said:


> Miss*


Sorry, Miss!


----------



## iMovieShout

Miriam said:


> I had an account but wasn't active. I feel like a twit, but do we know each other?


Only by way of the various FaceBook forums such as Perspective.


----------



## Miriam

jpb007.uk said:


> Only by way of the various FaceBook forums such as Perspective.


Ok, I think I've established who you are


----------



## reutunes

Welcome. Now run for your life!


----------



## Miriam

reutunes said:


> Welcome. Now run for your life!


Hehe, thanks for the warning Mr. C


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Hello Miriam,

welcome to the forum and may I say, what a cool last name!


----------



## Miriam

*I can't take credit for it, but thank you!*


----------



## axb312

@Miriam ,

Welcome to the forum.

I've seen some interview with composers from GCN.

What I would really appreciate is detailed walkthroughs of 30 seconds to 1 minute of their music, perhaps talking about:
1. Sample libs used for mockups
2. Instrument layers and combinations
3. Composition process and elements
4. Basic mix elements


----------



## Miriam

axb312 said:


> @Miriam ,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I've seen some interview with composers from GCN.
> 
> What I would really appreciate is detailed walkthroughs of 30 seconds to 1 minute of their music, perhaps talking about:
> 1. Sample libs used for mockups
> 2. Instrument layers and combinations
> 3. Composition process and elements
> 4. Basic mix elements


That's a little difficult to arrange as it would require some homework on the composer in question's part and I'm not sure if that would be considered appropriate to ask. Nice idea though. I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Minko

welcome!


----------



## J-M

Oh you're here as well! Welcome!


----------



## Miriam

Minko said:


> welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## Miriam

MrLinssi said:


> Oh you're here as well! Welcome!


Thank you!


----------

